# Longest TV in the World!



## dvsDave (Sep 16, 2003)

Mitsubishi Electric gained another entry in the _Guinness Book of World Records_, as its latest Diamond Vision™ installation was recognized by the Guinness organization as the world’s longest TV screen. With a viewing area equal to 4,500 21-inch TVs and _26 feet tall_ and _231 feet wide_, the LED screen installed in the Hong Kong Jockey Club’s Sha Tin racecourse is crystal clear even on the brightest of days.
Click here for more!

How'd you like to have one of those in your backyard?


----------



## TheatreTechie (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll take one of those. Is that the prize to the first contest? 
Is that the right proportions for widescreen? If not I would like mine taller to make up for that. Thanks.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 18, 2003)

TheatreTechie said:


> I'll take one of those. Is that the prize to the first contest?


If I had one of those to give away...... hmmm.... what would this site look like.... if I had that kind of money... 

mmm... when I get out of dreamland.... I'll let you know...


----------



## ship (Sep 18, 2003)

Why bother with a bunch of TV's? Why not just get a 6K HMI projecting LCD projector and pick a mountain or skyscraper? I'm not impressed.


----------

